# Big congratulations!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

To *someone* who just got a WC on a very young dog! Can't wait to hear all the details!!!!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Now you just can't post that and not tell us any details!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

:woot2::woot2:
Whoever you are!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well I don't want to steal her thunder, so I'll just say the photos are very nice!
I'm sure she'll post when she catches her breath....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Barb!!!

Our baby girl Quinn, 10 months old on the 28th of Aug, earned her Labrador WC today. She had a BLAST and says 3 ducks just are NOT enough. Let's play more! 

On land she was on it straight out, straight back. She was pretty quiet at the line too, I was proud of her. 

Water was two singles. The first bird was a longer water mark to the left. She swam out as FAST as she could. We really need to work on her excited swimming bark. She just can't get there fast enough! No problem finding that bird. The second bird was a short mark straight ahead, in the water but right on the edge of the land. Quinn FLEW off the bank in true dock jumping form, hit the other side, and started searching for the bird on land. The last two practices we did with this club, the last being last weekend, they did land, water, land marks. I am sure Quinn remembered. She hunted and hunted. FINALLY she took a breath stopped and looked at DH who was standing staring at the fall. Quinn saw his eyes, and found the bird and brought it right back! Guess she just needed to run a moment or two. 

We are very proud of our little girl! 

Ann


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-very nice!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I must admit I don't even know waht a WC is although it must be really good, but your description was exciting. I can just picture Quinn looking at DH for direction.

Congratulations. She is obviously as bright as she is pretty.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Quinn!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations Ann and DH!  

Quinn sounds like a smart cookie - and she's lovely<:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I must admit I don't even know waht a WC is although it must be really good, but your description was exciting. I can just picture Quinn looking at DH for direction.
> 
> Congratulations. She is obviously as bright as she is pretty.


 
WC= working certificate. It's the first field title you can get and not as complicated as the others to try to train for. 

We're working towards ours, but I need her to hold onto the dang thing longer and get her to like the feel of the duck first :doh:


Congrats Quinn! Want to come visit and show Lucy how it's done?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I must admit I don't even know waht a WC is although it must be really good, but your description was exciting. I can just picture Quinn looking at DH for direction.
> 
> Congratulations. She is obviously as bright as she is pretty.


WC = working certificate. It is a test to prove your dog is a retriever. Does not require all the obedience factors a hunt test require, they just want to see the dog retrieve. The lab test is easier than the golden test, and Barb and I have been discussing our reasons we think why, but in general I think it is because the parent club requires a conformation champion to carry at least a WC before they will recognize the CH. It is one single retrieve (dead bird) on land, two singles on water, they want to see the dog get back into the water willingly. 

PS... DH is "Art" :

Ann


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! Doggie and human look very happy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Quinn!!  Her rosette is very cool too, I've never seen a camo one before!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Luci said:


> We're working towards ours, but I need her to hold onto the dang thing longer and get her to like the feel of the duck first :doh:
> 
> 
> Congrats Quinn! Want to come visit and show Lucy how it's done?


Ours was REALLY easy that way. Yes they dog had to return with the bird, but just cross a line and the judge let you run backward to encourage the dog to do so. Some handlers were in the gallery to encourage their dogs. I am talking WC not WCX. They try to set the dogs up for success. I saw that too at the golden WC I watched last fall. In the water, the dog just had to get their head with the bird out of the water. One poor handlers dog came to the waters edge and stood there. With the duck, would not come out. The judge allowed her to keep encouraging the dog. It did eventually come out and pass. 

Don't get too worried about returning to hand etc. not required at the WC level. 

Ann


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Quinn!!! WOOHOO!!!

I wish we had done the WC with Gunner. He would have loved it.
He lives to retrieve and loves water!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats! Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Ours was REALLY easy that way. Yes they dog had to return with the bird, but just cross a line and the judge let you run backward to encourage the dog to do so. Some handlers were in the gallery to encourage their dogs. I am talking WC not WCX. They try to set the dogs up for success. I saw that too at the golden WC I watched last fall. In the water, the dog just had to get their head with the bird out of the water. One poor handlers dog came to the waters edge and stood there. With the duck, would not come out. The judge allowed her to keep encouraging the dog. It did eventually come out and pass.
> 
> Don't get too worried about returning to hand etc. not required at the WC level.
> 
> Ann


Unfortunately, depending on the judge, it can be required here. :no: We still gotta work on the duck part first. She's really not interested it at all. any suggestions?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Luci said:


> Unfortunately, depending on the judge, it can be required here. :no: We still gotta work on the duck part first. She's really not interested it at all. any suggestions?


Unfortunately no... Teddi won't pick up birds either. Our lab pup we didn't have to teach, she just does it.

Here is what the GRCA says about the WC (not WCX):
The WC Test is run under Derby Rules with the following exceptions: 
1. Dogs are not expected to be steady.
2. Decoys are not used.
3. Delivery to the area of the line rather than to hand is required.
4. There is no maximum age limit on the dogs running. 
​So no you don't have to bring to hand. If the judge is requiring it, that is wrong for the WC. WCX you do have to bring to hand. 

Ann





​


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> *1. Dogs are not expected to be steady.*
> 2. Decoys are not used.
> 3. Delivery to the area of the line rather than to hand is required.
> 4. There is no maximum age limit on the dogs running.


What does the first one mean? 

Odd question, but are you allowed to hold your dog's collar until you send him? *looks hopeful* 

I'm teaching "wait" for Jack's retrieves (dumbbells) or trying to, but he wants to jump out and chase (unless the object is something I placed) ahead of the hand signal and "take it" command. Otherwise, I'd love to try something like this.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes you can hold their collar for the WC. And hold on tightly. LOL 

That is the beauty of the WC. In both labs and goldens, you can "assist" them. Our judge told us as far as verbal stuff goes, less is more. So if you don't have to, don't use any verbals until AFTER they get the bird, then bring them in with praise. 

I told my husband to hold on tight for the fall, after the judge releases you to release the dog, take your hand off quietly, hopefully Quinn would still stay, and release her when he was ready. She did GREAT on land. I wasn't close enough to see on water but she did her job. Quinn has a good stay, we are really fortunate she wants to be a great dog. In practice we have been able to call her off broken starts. Those stays are hard to train, but so very important. 

Ann


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! On such a young little girl too!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks Barb!!!
> 
> Our baby girl Quinn, 10 months old on the 28th of Aug, earned her Labrador WC today. She had a BLAST and says 3 ducks just are NOT enough. Let's play more!
> 
> ...


Ann, this is fantastic! You needed something happy to celebrate after the stress you've been under! Everyday it seems like dogs really are a good alternative to horses, I know that's what I'm discovering. 

CONGRATS!!!


----------

